# introduction and some knives



## oakbend (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first post in Woody's (oakbend is my dad's username I don't have one) and first I would like to introduce myself. My name is Jarrett Fleming I am a 19 year old college student that spends most of my free time in the shop. I started making knives last August after I went to a guild meeting at Mr. Scott Davidson's house. After going to that first meeting I was hooked. Mr. Scott has taught me pretty much everything I know about making knives, and I want to thank him very much for doing so. My work has greatly improved since last August and hopefully I will continue to improve. I hope to put some of my knives up for sale soon, but currently I have no way of making sheaths Mr. Scott handles that . Anyways here are some knives: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Any questions, comments, or critiques are welcome.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 22, 2012)

Jarrett, good looking knives. Just stay with it, and listen to Scott.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great job...good grind lines, great finish...you are doing fine.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 22, 2012)

Well , the first problem we have here is that you dont have your own username. We will look past that this time, just dont let it happen again. 

Your work is looking good buddy.Come up to the shop anytime. Are you go to the blast any. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 22, 2012)

Jarrett those look good


----------



## MoblMec (Jul 22, 2012)

Good looking knives. You and I both will learn alot from Scott.
MoblMec


----------



## wooddog (Jul 23, 2012)

-good looking knives sir.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 23, 2012)

Jarrett
Need to get Scott to work with you on posting pics next (screen on this laptop is not wide enough). Knives looking great. 
There's still time to get your mind right and learn to forge your blades before you get totally ruint. Trackrock is the last weekend in Sept....stay tuned for notice.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 23, 2012)

Those look great bud! Keep up the good work. Danny


----------



## joe sangster (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice , Jarrett !  I think I need to take some lessons from Scott !


----------



## koakid (Jul 23, 2012)

very nice i like the first one what kind of wood is it.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice.  Let me know when that third one goes up for sale.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 23, 2012)

Look great!  You have a good teacher!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice and I'd like to see some when you are ready to sell.  Let me also say that your logo or mark is very cool.  

I'm super impressed that you can produce these knives in less than a year.  Keep the logo!


----------



## oakbend (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all of the comments everyone. Koakid the wood on the first one is called red palm. 
Boudreaux I'll be sure to let you know. 
Wvdawg I sure do! 
Georgiaboy I hope to post some soon, and Im glad you like my maker's mark!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 24, 2012)

You're off to a great start.  Very nice.


----------



## bg7m (Jul 24, 2012)

Good looking knives


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Nice.  Let me know when that third one goes up for sale.



X's 2........ I'd love to get my hands on the red handled beauty in the 5th picture!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 4, 2012)

They look good,i dont know how i missed this post.Keep up the good work


----------



## Mangler (Aug 4, 2012)

They look great. Really love the logo. Will keep my eye open for when you start to sell them, or you can just PM me


----------

